# I actually want to see this movie



## aeroxwolf (May 11, 2015)

So I was talking to a friend at college and we got on the subject of what movies we are going to see this year. We both agreed on Mad Max: Fury Road (omg Tom Hardy), Ant Man, Star Wars 7.

 He then told me about this film:
Its a homage to the 80's with the cheesiness cranked up to 11. Hitler as a kung fu master, commodore 64, power gloves, thor and the Hoff doing the theme music. Its crazy but Damn, it looks fun.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=72RqpItxd8M[/video]


----------



## shiy0 (May 11, 2015)

this is an actual movie?!?! oh hell yeah i need to watch that >D


----------



## Esper Husky (May 12, 2015)

http://www.kungfury.com/

Yeah, this is gonna be stupid fun.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 13, 2015)

I found out about this on a car website.

Here, have a gif:






Sometimes it pays off to be a car guy. ^^

Just the fact that it has _Mitch Murder_ working his magic on the synthesizers is enough for me.


----------

